# iBasso D3 Python



## isao2k8

iBasso







 D3 Python has come! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Main Features:
 - Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip + TI PCM2706
 - USB signal input, provides I2S interface for decoding
 - 4ch Amp architecture
 - Line out function, allow it to work as a standalone USB-DAC
 - 2-Setting Gain Switch for impedance matching (+3/10dB)
 - Powered by 5 AAA batteries. With 5 AAA alkaline, the play time is longer than 100 hours
 - Measures 55*21*92mm, and weighs 130g
 - Comes with one silver and one black enclosure, also comes with leather pouch, USB cable, warranty card, and owner¡¯s manual


----------



## RAQemUP

Bah...that's sweet. <drool> So frickin tempting but I have spent way to much money this last week heh.


----------



## R.Aceves

I just bought the D2 last week, but this is tempting. I've spent enough this month though. =/


----------



## ashmedai

Last week I was waiting to see specifics on the D3 this week...but now I'm not sure if I want to give up portability for desktop use, having seen the specs. Choices, choices...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's with this four channel amp thing? How does that affect the circuit, and is it changed from the D2 (I note it's not mentioned in the Boa's specs)?

 How good is this *as a DAC* compared to less-portable alternatives? That battery thing is annoying me...


 Also, bugger the lack of PMPs with no USB output capability to feed this thing with. Or any sort of digital output, at that.


----------



## dle4e_2005

I think opamp rolling is not supported in D3.


----------



## RAQemUP

It has the same specs as the D2 Boa but slightly bigger size (more like the size as the D2 Viper) and because of the ability to use 5xAAA batteries it now lasts 100 hours compared to the 38 hours of the D2 Boa.


----------



## ashmedai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dle4e_2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think opamp rolling is not supported in D3._

 

Bummer. Not that they didn't use nice ones to start with, but I like fiddling with the chips. Even if the "rolling" moniker still makes me giggle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It has the same specs as the D2 Boa but slightly bigger size (more like the size as the D2 Viper) and because of the ability to use 5xAAA batteries it now lasts 100 hours compared to the 38 hours of the D2 Boa._

 

If I ever have to listen to the thing 38 hours straight, there will probably be serious sleep-deprivation induced hallucinations involved and the music will sound plenty good whether or not there's actually anything playing.

 BTW, note that it's 100 with Alkaline batteries. It will probably be some percentage of that with rechargeables.


----------



## RAQemUP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ashmedai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I ever have to listen to the thing 38 hours straight, there will probably be serious sleep-deprivation induced hallucinations involved and the music will sound plenty good whether or not there's actually anything playing.

 BTW, note that it's 100 with Alkaline batteries. It will probably be some percentage of that with rechargeables._

 

Still would be lots better then 38 hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The battery thing is nice mainly for the pop in and forget thing. It is nice having one less thing to charge though if you have to charge a DAP, a cell phone, and a laptop.

 And my D2 Viper has under 20 hours and I have to charge that thing like 2-3 times a week. I do alot of Amp/DAC listening with it at work. But I love its opamp rolling abilities to change sound signatures enough to not want any other portable amps atm.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Yes! A USB DAC Amp with user replaceable battery! Ibasso has answered my prayers!


----------



## nsx_23

Argh, just purchased an XXS earlier in the month.


----------



## ashmedai

Hmm...I was thinking I'd just jack it in for the night like I do everything else, but a once-weekly recharge cycle does really sound like it's worth popping the batteries out.

 Bugger...I should just go start a thread somewhere with my current equipment and such. Lots of questions and limited access to gear for auditioning purposes.


----------



## RAQemUP

Posted this in the D2 Boa thread but may as well do it here also.

 D2 Boa's size is 51mm * 21mm * 82mm
 D2 Viper's size is 51mm * 20mm * 94mm
 D3 Python's size is 55mm * 21mm * 92mm

 For the curious like me.

Ibasso D2 Viper vs Ibasso D3 Python vs Ibasso D2 Boa vs Cowon D2

 "Comes with one silver and one black enclosure, also comes with leather pouch, USB cable, warranty card, and owner¡¯s manual"

 If typed correctly on Ibasso.com, the D3 Python apparently comes with 2 cases when ordered. A silver and a black case you can interchange. That is just sweet.


----------



## BigTony

Ok, done 

 Maybe hasty but I need to sort out a portable rig in the next 2 weeks, and I was so close to buying the IQube but no DAC and mucho cash has put me off. 100 hours use is massive, a big plus, and at £138 inc shipping its a great price too.

 No I just play the waiting game.

 And yeah, post 101 too.

 BT


----------



## gideonMorrison

Let the reviews roll in, can't wait


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes! A USB DAC Amp with user replaceable battery! Ibasso has answered my prayers!_

 

If you buy one I wanna hear it


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you buy one I wanna hear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Dunno yet. Saving up for headphones first. Hope you'll still have your 750's in the next meet. Gotta listen before I buy my own pair, you know.


----------



## jaggerQR

5 AAAs and no charging circuit? omg.


----------



## HiFlight

I should have mine shortly. I will post my impressions, comparing it to both my D1 and D2 Viper modded and unmodded. 

 Most of iBasso amp problems have been with the lithium power supply/charging circuitry. Having rechargables will certainly help eliminate that one snag. 

 It will be interesting to see what opamp iBasso has chosen for this amp. They have been most receptive to customer input!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Anyone noticed this line?

[size=medium]"- Line out function, allow it to work as a standalone USB-DAC"[/size]

 Wonder how they made this work? Anyone wanna send them an email about this?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone noticed this line?

[size=medium]"- Line out function, allow it to work as a standalone USB-DAC"[/size]

 Wonder how they made this work? Anyone wanna send them an email about this?_

 

I think it is the same as the D1. You can connect the D3 to your laptop, use it as a DAC (bypass its internal amp) and then connect another amp to it.


----------



## jaggerQR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most of iBasso amp problems have been with the lithium power supply/charging circuitry. Having rechargables will certainly help eliminate that one snag._

 

I've never seen any chargers with more than 4 AAA slots in my country... any recommendation on the web shop?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it is the same as the D1. You can connect the D3 to your laptop, use it as a DAC (bypass its internal amp) and then connect another amp to it._

 

Well I know that. But the D1 used the input jack as their line out. My question was how would it work in the case of D3? Do we switch off the amp to enable the output jack as a line out? Is it bypassing the internal amp by doing that?


----------



## nc8000

Looks nice but I'm missing the optical input that the D1 had. Wonder why they droped that idea again after the D1. Perhaps not enough demand ?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

no charging + 5 AAA's i'll stick with my Boa


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nc8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks nice but I'm missing the optical input that the D1 had. Wonder why they droped that idea again after the D1. Perhaps not enough demand ?_

 

Yeah, I don't think there is a great demand but it is a nice feature. I added it to my Monica II dac and use it every day but most don't use a portable CD optical output and iRiver 120 and 140's haven't been made for a while, reason I have 5 and prefer them by far to anything else.


----------



## isao2k8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nc8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks nice but I'm missing the optical input that the D1 had. Wonder why they droped that idea again after the D1. Perhaps not enough demand ?_

 

About a month ago, they told me that they were developing the D1 replacement which had the S/PDIF input and it would be released October. D3 Python isn't it I think.


----------



## trickywombat

The D10 will replace the D1
 Also coming are the T3 and P3


----------



## Edwood

Yeah, they made a mistake with having a 5th AAA battery. They should've went with an internal Li-Ion battery pack instead. Charging 5 AAA's is less convenient.

 Funny how it looks very much like a Pico from the front panel layout.

 -Ed


----------



## jamato8

It looks closer to the Boa in appearance imo. I guess there is only so many places to put the in and outs and volume control.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It looks closer to the Boa in appearance imo. I guess there is only so many places to put the in and outs and volume control._

 

LOL, that's true. The EMM Labs DAC2 looks more like a super sized Pico with it having the same bevels and polished anodized finish.

 -Ed


----------



## jamato8

I love the look of the Pico. I would like to have one just for the looks. If I were a manufacture my amp would look like that. It has an Italian look to it. I thought of the smooth lines and polished edges before it came out, as a thought of what I would want. It was fascinating to me that the design came out and mimicked what I was thinking. I guess there is little thought that does not exist. . . . ok. . .


----------



## Edwood

Heheh, good thing the Pico has the quality inside and out, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yeah, the polished anodized aluminum finish is awesome. It's been around for awhile, but I guess it took some time for high end mass manufacturers to catch on.

 -Ed


----------



## BigTony

Just wondering if this will draw power from USB socket, even if not for charging? I've found an 8 AAA charger, just need some decent AAA batteries. Would anyone recomend the Sanyo Eco AAA's?


----------



## jamato8

I really like the eneloop batteries. To my ear they sound the best and they hold a charge for a long time when not in use (the newer low discharge batteries). I have had them for a while and even when not used for a few months they still have almost all the original charge.


----------



## Dash

Jam,

 Are you going to take one for the team?


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like the eneloop batteries. To my ear they sound the best and they hold a charge for a long time when not in use (the newer low discharge batteries). I have had them for a while and even when not used for a few months they still have almost all the original charge._

 

I don't know about them sounding better, but they are more stable, and they have been the most reliable NIMH batteries I've ever had.

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Oh, and unless there is a switch INSIDE the iBasso D3, it has the same "line out function" as the HeadAmp Pico and RSA Predator. 

 It's called the Headphone Jack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, they made a mistake with having a 5th AAA battery. They should've went with an internal Li-Ion battery pack instead. Charging 5 AAA's is less convenient.

 Funny how it looks very much like a Pico from the front panel layout.

 -Ed_

 

I suppose the D3 is catered for people who prefer user replaceable batteries compared to internal Li-on/poly batts. Like me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 On another matter, anyone know how its line out work yet?


----------



## Edwood

Hmmm, Unless the amp is different, only difference between the Boa and Python is the batteries? 

 Although if their battery life specs are accurate, it would be nice for those that like to be "unplugged" for days at a time. I love my Pico, but it's battery life is a bit on the short side. Plenty enough for one day of full use, but I've often forgotten to charge it at the end of the day and then have it cut out on me the next day.

 -Ed


----------



## Dash

I believe the Python has a true lineout. When the USB is detected and nothing is in the headphone jack, the input becomes a lineout like the D1.


----------



## Dash

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm, Unless the amp is different, only difference between the Boa and Python is the batteries? 

 Although if their battery life specs are accurate, it would be nice for those that like to be "unplugged" for days at a time. I love my Pico, but it's battery life is a bit on the short side. Plenty enough for one day of full use, but I've often forgotten to charge it at the end of the day and then have it cut out on me the next day.

 -Ed_

 

from what iBasso told me, the amp section is a tweaked Viper with more output than the Boa.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe the Python has a true lineout. When the USB is detected and nothing is in the headphone jack, the input becomes a lineout like the D1._

 

That makes sense and sounds neat.

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_from what iBasso told me, the amp section is a tweaked Viper with more output than the Boa._

 

Makes sense, since with 5 AAA batteries they can have at least 6V even with rechargeables, which average 1.2V per cell.

 They really should've had it make do with 4 AAA's, but the 5th battery is what makes a real difference in effeciency since having it at 6V+ makes for much easier effeciency in conversion.


----------



## Dash

Should be a very interesting piece of gear, especially for the price.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jam,

 Are you going to take one for the team?_

 

Well I am thinking about it. I know there are changes to the circuit and the battery choice can make a difference. The eneloop has an lower internal resistance, which I have found to have a positive effect and it could be the chemistry that also has an effect, maybe.


----------



## hockeyb213

is there any improvement to the amp / dac section over a d2? I am all set to get the d3 but unless there is an improvement besides the battery I don't see why'd it would be worth it.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I am thinking about it. I know there are changes to the circuit and the battery choice can make a difference. The eneloop has an lower internal resistance, which I have found to have a positive effect and it could be the chemistry that also has an effect, maybe._

 

More to do with the lower internal resistance, probably. NIMH batteries in general are pretty decent for higher current draw applications as it is. The newer chemistry is great just for the fact that it greatly reduces self discharge rates. Even though their overal capacity (mAH) is lower than regular NIMH, they last longer since most applications don't involve heavy use from start to finish in one session in a single day.

 -Ed


----------



## Ozric

I see they got rid of the "turn volume knob this way" graphics


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ozric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see they got rid of the "turn volume knob this way" graphics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, those were pretty gawdy looking.

 -Ed


----------



## jamato8

I don't know. I never see my rechargeable batteries below 1.29 volts. They charge to 1.42 volts and run down to 1.29. Not that big a deal but 1.4 X 5 would be 7 volts and the 1.29 would be less but still above the 5 volts. 

 When will we get an alternatively run machine? I am looking forward to the new batteries that use nano tube technology that will be 10 times the storage of mA's for the same size. Imagine a AA with 10 amps of storage or a AAA with 25 amps of storage. Now there is some run time. They say it will be a few years off though.


----------



## ashmedai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am looking forward to the new batteries that use nano tube technology_

 

C-n tubes are a major PITA to produce right now. They would probably cost much more than the amp if there was any serious use of the technology instead of a few more mundane tweaks with the nano buzzword thrown on for marketing.


----------



## BigTony

The DAc/Lineout is a nice option for desktop/work stations. I have some active speakers that will be happy to get lineout.
 Anyways, I figure my students should develop an ear for Miles asap - it is the path to enlightment - and now at least the SQ will be top-notch too.
 I have also found that 'roaming' students avoid my office, as they get subjected to 'wierd music that scares them!'

 I'm going to grab an eight pack of eneloop AAA's and the 8 charger, then wait for the postie.

 BT


----------



## nc8000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D10 will replace the D1
 Also coming are the T3 and P3_

 

That would be nice if it retained the optical but was a smaller unit. Also wouldn't hurt if sq was even better although I can't really complain about sq in my rolled D1.


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Would be interesting if the batteries are needed if you want to use it just as a standalone DAC. From what I know the DAC of the D2 Viper is simply powered by the USB Bus. 

 If the D3 would need the batteries to run with DAC only it would kill it for me...


----------



## MONVMENTVM

double post... pls delete


----------



## gideonMorrison

I would have to agree^. Are there any reviews out there yet, I do not want to wait any longer


----------



## rhw

_The D3 cant roll opamps. Sorry about that.

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio_


----------



## BigTony

I've recieved my tracking number, can't find it on DHL atm - guess I need to know which service they are using!

 Still, time to get excited eh!


----------



## isao2k8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've recieved my tracking number, can't find it on DHL atm - guess I need to know which service they are using!_

 

They used EMS when I bought D2 Boa.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


 Dear Sir, 
 Thank you for your email. 
 Yes, the input jack becomes to line out when the USB is connected. 
 If you only need the standalone DAC, you neither need to turn on the D3, nor need to insert the battery, once the USB is connected, you can have the line out. 

 Sincerely 
 iBasso Audio 
 

*SWEET-NESS*


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Weeeha... That's nice.


----------



## Nocturnal310

seems like i am getting it next month October... just purchased HD555 so it be cool to have an Amp with USB support.


----------



## rhw

Just got my Python - really fast.
 The package looked cheap - but when opening the little sound toy looks beautiful.
 You will find inside the box 
 the DAC/amp in dark grey, 
 an extra case (only the main body not the front and back plates),
 extra screws!,
 a leather pouch (really soft, smooth inside - big enough for the touch),
 the warranty card and the owner manual (one page
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

 Out of the box it sounds fine - well not as refined as the Yamamoto HA-02 - but not bad.
 As a source I used the touch (lossless file) and had a short comparison with the same file running from a Vaio over usb - the Python DAC and amp. Sounds similar at first.

 I think the Python will need some time to burn in.....


----------



## htbyron

I am interested in the differences between the D2 Boa & D3 Python. I understand the main differences -- power supply and form factor (size) -- but I wonder if folks here can help me sort out a couple of other questions:

 -- It looks like the D2 Boa does not offer the line-out feature, right?

 -- Is there any difference in the amp architecture? D3 spec says it's 4ch amp architecture -- any idea what that means or how it differs from D2?

 -- It looks like the DAC section should be identical, right?

 -- Any other reason the sound should differ?

 I'll be particularly interested to hear comparisons from folks who have used both.

 I am contemplating getting either the D2 or D3 to use as a portable DAC/amp with my eeepc 901. Charging via USB (on the D2) seems attractive for that purpose. But if the amp is good enough, it could replace my portaphile V2 for use with my ipod as well (so an improved amp might make me spring for the D3). And I would also compare the DAC output with my AV-710, which currently feeds the Gilmore Lite on my desktop (so the line-out function of the D3 would be useful).

 Thanks!


----------



## rhw

Quote:


 -- It looks like the D2 Boa does not offer the line-out feature, right? 
 

yes - line-out on the D3

  Quote:


 -- It looks like the DAC section should be identical, right? 
 

right

  Quote:


 -- Any other reason the sound should differ? 
 

different power, stronger power?

 sorry - I can only reply to these questions ....


----------



## robojack

It'll be interesting to see if this amp measures up to the Predator.


----------



## BigTony

I missed the delivry man by 10 mins, now i have to wait until Sat. to get it!

 Bah.. humbug!


----------



## roxxor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robojack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It'll be interesting to see if this amp measures up to the Predator._

 

The Boa didn't, and if it's as identical as people are saying, I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roxxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Boa didn't, and if it's as identical as people are saying, I wouldn't hold my breath._

 

FWIW I've been listening to my MD5000s and comparing a newly acquired 2nd-hand Pico to my Boa (with a few hundred hours on it). On most tracks I can't hear a difference; on some I can hear what amounts to only a slight difference. But this may change with different hearphones, or your ears may vary...


----------



## lewislink

So with this amp, the D3, I can connect my COWON D2 through the USB to the USB on the amp and it will act as a line input?


----------



## BigTony

If your COWON supports DAC over USB then yes, but I'm not sure it does (infact I'm pretty sure it doesn't).

 BT


----------



## evilmerlin

I don't think there are any DAP in the market that allows you to connect from USB to USB.


----------



## RAQemUP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lewislink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So with this amp, the D3, I can connect my COWON D2 through the USB to the USB on the amp and it will act as a line input?_

 

The miniUSB connection is only for accessing the onboard memory. The D2 has no builtin software to install software for peripherals hooked up through the miniUSB.


----------



## lewislink

What is the purpose of having a USB port on an amp/dac?


----------



## RAQemUP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lewislink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the purpose of having a USB port on an amp/dac?_

 

It has a USB port since it has the DAC. This is for hooking up to a computer (which a PC will autodetect and install drivers automatically) for better sound then what a PC sound card would give you. ATM my entire audio collection is on an external harddrive and a DAC/Amp combo is the most convenient thing for a setup like that, especially for laptops.


----------



## jchandler3

just opened my D3 up this evening.... plugged it into my computer.... *incredible!* Unfortunately, I can't compare it to any comparable portable amps.... But compared to my Denon receiver, it's _maybe_ a tad bright. Terrific accuracy though, and smooth through the rest of the frequencies. I'm banking on the highs smoothing out after some burn-in time.

 By the way, this has probably been said before, but I asked iBasso what the differences between the D3 Python and the D2 Boa are...

 "The D3 Python has line out function and it use 4ch amp architecture, which is known as having better sound quality. The D3 is powered by 5 AAA batteries. It is replaceable. 

 Comparing to the D3, the Boa is smaller, and can be powered and charged via USB."


----------



## evilmerlin

Whats the 4th channel? You've got your left, right and ground, whats the next one?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evilmerlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whats the 4th channel? You've got your left, right and ground, whats the next one?_

 

Left, Right, Left Ground, Right Ground. I'm not sure. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## HiFlight

In practice, the 4-channel architecture can be visualized as having separate isolated power supplies for L & R preamp, L & R power amp. These stages are typically isolated from one another using one or more opamps. 

 In this context, the term "3-channel or 4-channel" does not refer to soundstage or surround sound.


----------



## mimi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should have mine shortly. I will post my impressions, comparing it to both my D1 and D2 Viper modded and unmodded. 

 Most of iBasso amp problems have been with the lithium power supply/charging circuitry. Having rechargables will certainly help eliminate that one snag. 

 It will be interesting to see what opamp iBasso has chosen for this amp. They have been most receptive to customer input!_

 

Had the chance to compare my rolled D1 (DAC LT6241, L/R AD743. Buffers LMH6655) to the D3 at the local distributor. My impressions are based on testing with my K400, using flacs of live organ, classical as well as pop track mp3s.

 The D3 definitely had more air and transparency compared to my rolled D1, with the sound coming from a greater depth. Bass was lighter but tighter. Tone wise, I felt it was less warm compared to the rolled D1 and perhaps a touch less life-like, yet i wouldn't classify it as bright. I had a slight issue with output power of the D3: With high gain, I had to turn the volume knob to 4pm for my classical flacs, but with mp3s, the volume at 1-2pm provided comfortable listening levels. 

 Quite curious as well as to what op-amps are used in the D3, anyone managed to find out?


----------



## Tensa

I'm considering picking this up.

 The fact that it uses AAA batteries is a big plus for me, since I'll be using this pretty often, especially once I finish school in April and start working.


 Just a quick question, is that 3.5 to 3.5 connect they sell on the iBasso website good? Or are there cheaper 3.5 to 3.5 connects I can find?


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In practice, the 4-channel architecture can be visualized as having separate isolated power supplies for L & R preamp, L & R power amp. These stages are typically isolated from one another using one or more opamps. 

 In this context, the term "3-channel or 4-channel" does not refer to soundstage or surround sound._

 

It really depends on if the ground is a virtual ground via a rail splitter or not.


----------



## Jaw007

I was ordering one D3 from iBasso,and they were charging $908.00 US for shipping.total came to $1124.00 the shipping weight is wrong 888888 grams which is equal to 195.5 lbs.so be careful if you order.


----------



## mrarroyo

Ouch! that would be painful...


----------



## Jaw007

I'm glad I read it over.I almost pulled the trigger on the PayPal trigger!iBasso's site never was very professional.


----------



## toughnut

8 is considered as lucky number for chinese but in your case, u wont be lucky if u click "Purchase It" that time


----------



## paulybatz

I am interested in comparisons of the D3 to the Pico, 2move and Predator...any opinions out there!!!


----------



## omoanya

Well I am sad to report that I received the D3 and while it sounds really good (iphone G3 > Qables silver LOD > ER4p ) there is a problem with my unit -- The unit I purchased below seems to have a problem at the input jack. touching the metal tip of a miniplug on the edge (rim) of the jack causes a very painful 
 crackling sound when the rim of the jack is bridged with the case. It is very painful and i suffered temporary hearing loss in my ears after this happened. If the plug has a metal base like the qables LOD , the crackling happens when ever the cord is bent. Anyone else have this problem ? Ibasso replied promptly to my email and offered to exchange or refund but I have to mail the thing back to China, which im loathe to do. In the meantime i ordered a RSA SR71a which sounds just as good (not burnt in yet) ... so im thinking of using the D3 as a DAC for my laptop rig and just forgetting about the headphone amp ...


----------



## energie

ok i post my question here, since no one is answering.

 can a D3 drive a 2.0 system?

 thanks


----------



## HiFlight

I posted a reply in your other thread. Mine does the same thing. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omoanya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I am sad to report that I received the D3 and while it sounds really good (iphone G3 > Qables silver LOD > ER4p ) there is a problem with my unit -- The unit I purchased below seems to have a problem at the input jack. touching the metal tip of a miniplug on the edge (rim) of the jack causes a very painful 
 crackling sound when the rim of the jack is bridged with the case. It is very painful and i suffered temporary hearing loss in my ears after this happened. If the plug has a metal base like the qables LOD , the crackling happens when ever the cord is bent. Anyone else have this problem ? Ibasso replied promptly to my email and offered to exchange or refund but I have to mail the thing back to China, which im loathe to do. In the meantime i ordered a RSA SR71a which sounds just as good (not burnt in yet) ... so im thinking of using the D3 as a DAC for my laptop rig and just forgetting about the headphone amp ..._


----------



## tomjtx

I posted in your thread also. HF's tape mod works perfectly, problem solved.


----------



## silverstonettl

Easy question: So when I connect the D3 to my notebook via USB, it still needs batteries to operate? What's the sense in that if that is the case?

 Someone mentioned that compared to the Pico I might not notice the difference really? Is that really the case because it would make it easier for me to just maybe stop considering the Pico?


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silverstonettl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Easy question: So when I connect the D3 to my notebook via USB, it still needs batteries to operate? What's the sense in that if that is the case?

 Someone mentioned that compared to the Pico I might not notice the difference really? Is that really the case because it would make it easier for me to just maybe stop considering the Pico?_

 


 It depends if you use line out only you do not need to use battery power...if you use the DAC with the amp you will be using battery power...some reviews have noted about 100 hours on battery power!!!!

 Get a set of eneloop, they are the best rechargeables right now!


----------



## htbyron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silverstonettl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Easy question: So when I connect the D3 to my notebook via USB, it still needs batteries to operate? What's the sense in that if that is the case?_

 

If you prefer an internal rechargeable battery, the iBasso D2 Boa DAC/amp charges from the USB connection (it can charge while playing). It lacks the line-out feature of the D3, and the amp has a different architecture and a different power supply.


----------



## wilsynet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silverstonettl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Easy question: So when I connect the D3 to my notebook via USB, it still needs batteries to operate? What's the sense in that if that is the case?_

 

In theory, you'll get better sound quality if both the DAC and the amplifier are isolated from USB power. The better USB DAC makers like Wavelength, Red Wine Audio, and Scott Nixon all advertise that they don't use USB for powering the DAC, just for the data channel.


----------



## MZ6

Just want to say I got my D3 in incredibly short time. I ordered it about noonish on Friday CST and got shipping confirmation on Monday morning. The Python arrives this morning...from Hong Kong!!!


----------



## paulybatz

I ordered mine on Friday and it arrived today as well!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MZ6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just want to say I got my D3 in incredibly short time. I ordered it about noonish on Friday CST and got shipping confirmation on Monday morning. The Python arrives this morning...from Hong Kong!!!_


----------



## ZaWorld

If i plan to use the D3 as an DAC/AMP with the ac adapter and no batteries, then wouldn't the D2 be a better choice?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZaWorld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If i plan to use the D3 as an DAC/AMP with the ac adapter and no batteries, then wouldn't the D2 be a better choice?_

 

The D3 doesn't use an AC adapter - the amp section requires batteries or it wont run a headphone. The DAC section and line-out work fine off USB power alone without batteries, for feeding a full size amplifier or another portable amplifier from the line out. So, if used only as a DAC you don't need batteries or a charger. But to use it as a headphone amp without batteries there is no music unless you plug a headphone into the line out, which works with varying levels of success depending on the headphone. For example, a Sennheiser 16 ohm IE8 sounds just okay with line-out and without much volume (low but useable levels). But a 300 ohm HD600 is actually slightly louder and more full range than the 16 ohm IEM because it needs voltage more than current, which the line out can provide.

 The D2 runs both DAC and Amp off the battery, but you can keep the battery forever charged if you leave the switch flipped while plugged into USB, this risks wearing out the battery faster with a bunch of short discharge/recharge cycles. And, the D2 doesn't offer a line-out function.


----------



## PG21

Upon ordering the D3, they want $219 for the amp + $1017 for shipping
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 = $1236


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PG21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Upon ordering the D3, they want $219 for the amp + $1017 for shipping
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = $1236_

 

Yeah, but that is to get it delivered a week before you order it.


----------

